# Help with insert identification



## Rootpass (Jan 24, 2018)

This is an insert we use at work in hand held tube facing (squaring) machines. I’d like to buy these or something similar without having to go through the manufacture. They cost $50 each from them. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2018)

Can you get ahold of the package the inserts came in?  IF it's a standard configuration, it should have a base number to go by.  More than likely this is made special just for the process being used for.  If so, the carbide supplier is making a killing off of each insert being sold to your company.  If you're just wanting this for your own use, take an old one and resharpen the top of the insert and hone to your needs.  If I had to guess, they probably run the insert until it craters! Beyond repair.


----------



## mksj (Jan 24, 2018)

The configuration of the insert appear to be APHX APHX1 APHK APHW 160404 PDFR which are ground edges. You should also be able to use APKT 1604 inserts which have the same dimensions but are molded not ground edge, but I would check with a company that sell inserts like Carbide Depot. If you have the cutter head type, sometimes you can look up the insert specifications. Ground edge inserts are usally used in softer materials like aluminum, molded for steel/alloys, but can also work well enough for softer materials with the correct geometry.


----------



## Rootpass (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you mkjs. That gives me a huge head start. 
4gsr- that was the first thought I had but they are shipped to us with a generic paper label printed on a regular printer. 
Very sneaky


----------



## Rootpass (Jan 26, 2018)

I was able to find APHX for $6.10 each. I have 10 of them being shipped to try them out. no reason they shouldn't work and the $40+ savings per insert will be nice!


----------

